# Does Anyone Keep Rare or Heritage Breeds?



## kejmack (May 17, 2011)

Just curious if anyone else keeps Heritage or Rare livestock? In Virginia, I raised Shetland Sheep, Midget White turkeys and Silver Appleyard Ducks. Here in Texas I have Speckled Sussex chickens, Silver Appleyard Ducks, and American Buff Geese. I will be adding Gulf Coast Native sheep which are critically endangered. 

I believe that Heritage livestock are perfect for preppers because they are not as susceptible to the diseases that threaten "industrial" breeds. For example, 90% of dairy cattle in the US are from only six lines. There is no genetic diversity there. 

Heritage livestock also tend to be small farm friendly.


----------



## Emerald (Jun 14, 2010)

Except for a couple of the "layer birds" most of my chickens are old breeds like buff orphingtons and Barred rocks and EE types like Americana. Mostly big birds that lay a goodly amount of eggs.


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

I like the heritage livestock (and most of mine are) ... the jacobs were on the rare list, but I have not checked of late.

Here is a cool web page for rare breeds ... http://www.albc-usa.org/


----------

